# AlgDb.NET



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

I got an idea a LONG time ago to make a proper algorithm database.
I finally have the time and competency to do it.

This will be a full replacement of and improvement upon the SS Wiki, pages of printable PDFs (Sorry Andy Klise!), BOCA Database, and most every other algorithm database currently available.

This is a high claim to make, but it will be done!
By the end of the year, the following features should be implemented:

Anonymous viewers:


Spoiler



View algorithm pages
These pages will have full support for:
-sorting by QTM, HTM, etc length​-sort by how many users know the algorithms (see later)​-filtering by move group ( only)​-"Invsere alg" button to display a popup to set up the case.​-Links to alg executions on YouTube​View User pages
User pages will list all alg sets used by a specific user, and what algs they use.​Want to know what T-perm Rowe Hessler uses?​** Users => Rowe Hesser => PLL => T-Perm, done.​



Registered users:


Spoiler



Note that you use a certain algorithm, which will be added to your user page
Add an algorithm to a case 
-At some point: When you add a Sune case to OLL, it will automatically be thrown in CLS, and things like that where cases are entirely equivalent.​Print dynamically-generated algorithm sheets.
Supply custom settings such as: 
-Displaying Rw vs r​-Color scheme preferences for images​

Upvote/Downvote algorithms.
This will allow users to later sort by how many people like an alg.​Algs with a certain low reputation will be reviewed and removed if dysfunctional or stupid.​



Administrators:


Spoiler



Add/Remove/Edit CaseGroups (PLL is an example of a 'case group')
Toggle Admin role of users
I will likely be hand-picking the admins, but feel free to apply.
Disable Users
Add/Edit/Remove CaseGroups
Add/Edit/Remove Cases
Remove algs from Database



We plan to support the following Case Groups:


Spoiler



PLL 
OLL 
CLL 
ELL 
CLS 
ELS 
ZBLL 
ZZLL 
CoLL 
CmLL  
Last-Slot F2L 
2GLL 
CPLS 
VHLS 
ZBLS 
WV 
VHLS 
2-Slot F2L 
OLLCP 
etc.

 Don't bother adding suggestions yet for Case Groups.
 They will be fairly easy to add later on.



An alpha version is currently available at algs.azurewebsites.net and algdb.net

Go to algdb.net.
The one hosted via Azure will be our QA box, basically, so any in-development versions should be found there.

I'm not making this thread because we're anywhere near done.
We're not.
I want suggestions! That's where you come in.
Give them to me here.


I'm working on this as an independent study with another student (Nicholas Beers, not a cuber [yet], just a coder).
I'll get him to come around to SS sometime once the semester starts (2 weeks)
What this means:
-we both have ~7hrs/week dedicated to this project and will be graded on our progress.
-we cannot accept commits from outside sources (you) until late-December.

Also, Nick might be interested in having a mobile-specific version of the site - probably read-only.
Is there a /significant/ interest in this? The website's responsive and looks lovely on most every device - try it out.

In case you're curious, technologies used:


Spoiler



ASP.NET MVC 4 
C# 5 
Entity Framework 5 (ORM) 
HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript 
jQuery 
BootStrap 
SQL Server 2012 
Visual Studio 2012 
Azure Websites 
Mobile application development (With jQuery Mobile, DevExpress, Xamarin, Kendo UI, etc?) 
PHP (VisualCube) porting to C# potentially, or hack of twisty.js with Lucas Garron.
SVN
Unfuddle




I make a lot of commits, and many deployments to algs.azurewebsites.net
Check there every other day if you're highly interested.

Once features are more thoroughly tested, I'll throw them onto algdb.net.
Feel free to check for former link for 'beta' features

I'm spending quite a bit of time on this.
Tell me about features you want.
All will be considered.
TELL ME ABOUT BUGS, I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THEM ALL!!!

I'm excited.


Oh, and if you couldn't tell, I'm back.
-statue

PS - can't respond to this thread? Apply to be part of the private forums. Once we have a more functional release I'll have this moved to a more accessible area of the forum.


Make an account. Add algs. Tell me if/how it breaks!!!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 20, 2013)

Considering the current state of the algorithm database on the speedsolving wiki, I think this will be welcomed with open arms entirely. Something's needed to be done about that for a while and complete overhaul is definitely the best way to go about it, and thank you for stepping forward and taking it upon yourself. This is an insane task to handle so I wish you the best of luck, collating, making it neat, weaning out the bas cases isn't too hard, but the case equivalence and automation will be a massive thing and when this gets fully up and running will be absolutely phenomenal.

Just a couple of things off the top of my head, black and white printable PDFs as well as colour, will definitely be useful for some. The mobile site being read only would be extremely useful for so many people, definitely consider this after it is up and running.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

Will alg sets for other puzzles (Megaminx, Square-1, Pyraminx?) be available in the future?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

If so, it will take low priority for me.
I suspect that it will happen at some point, but I'm only caring about 3x3 for now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2013)

sweet sauce. time to break out my alg sheets


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like you are all setup and ready to go. I will have a look at the site after work and will let you know more before tomorrow


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys - I've received a number of PMs as well!
Lots of stuff to still do, but a full semester to do it!
My next concern is dealing with equivalent cases.

I would love to have one "add 3x3 alg" text box and have it automatically add to the appropriate cases. Need to think about architecture a bit here, though.

Also, figuring out a replacement for VisualCube.


Users: what are the most PRESSING needs to you?
ALSO: try the site on as many devices and sizes as possible. Tell me if the site looks silly on everything.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2013)

SANATIZE YOUR INPUT.

basically, if you are going to allow people to "add 3x3 alg" you should check if it is really an alg that will work. I would highly recommend not to allow anonymous edits


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

Of course! "add 3x3 alg" being super generic like that is a long ways away, though.

What do you mean about the anonymous edits? You mean don't let "just anyone" add algs once logged in?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 20, 2013)

I would suggest that you should be able to note that you use two (or more) algorithms for a case, depending on the angle at which you get it from, e.g. U perms or sunes for a lot of people.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Of course! "add 3x3 alg" being super generic like that is a long ways away, though.
> 
> What do you mean about the anonymous edits? You mean don't let "just anyone" add algs once logged in?


Everything that causes a write in the database should be possible to trace it back to a person. So if you are not logged in you don't get to edit. And if you are logged in every write should be linked to your login


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Everything that causes a write in the database should be possible to trace it back to a person. So if you are not logged in you don't get to edit. And if you are logged in every write should be linked to your login


Funny, that's actually the very next push, maybe tomorrow.* Users having CreateDt* Algs have CreateDt, User linked* Case additions have CreateDt, User linkedFrom here, the plan is to:* Allow users to vote on algs/choose "I use this"* Clean up display a bit.* Do more with user pages.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2013)

A simple technique: Make 2 databaseconnections, 1 for readonly and 1 for write. Use different useraccounts that really only have these rights on the database. This prevents hacking by unknown people very easily.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

Is that a thing that's done often? 
I've never heard of it being used, but it's at least possible - just feels dirty.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Is that a thing that's done often?
> I've never heard of it being used, but it's at least possible - just feels dirty.


I have been doing this since SQL 2000 and .NET 1.1
It is not dirty at all, it is as clean as can be
* Make a db_read_user and a db_write_user
* Give them dbreader and dbwriter rights on the database
* Make two connectionstrings
* Make two db_connections
* For every db_action you have to use a db_connection anyway, now just make sure that you use the one with minimal rights
* Don't allow anonymous users to execute any db_action that needs write-access
* Apply the same technique for a forum/wiki/filestore

Now if someone tries to do any sql injection he cannot do a drop/create/insert/update without being at least known in the system


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

Very cool approach!
Right now I just have [Authorize] and [Authorize(Roles="Admin")] thrown about my various ActionResult methods which at least helps a bit!

I thought that EF would prevent SQL Injections, but after a few scary Google searches...NOPE. Well yes, but still room for bad things.

I'll definitely be looking into this more, thanks!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2013)

Let me know if someone hits an error.
Specifically, has anyone hit a "Wrong Anti-Forgery code found" or something?

I had a few yesterday when pushing new features, but not since


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2013)

Updates have been made.

Algs are now linked to your account, and have createDates attached to them.

Traversing around the website is a LOT easier now.

Lots of other styling changes.
Expect another major push in a week.

Feel free to add algs now, to PLL that is.
I'll be filling in cases for OLL/etc over the next few days.

Next push:
"I use this alg"/voting system.
Pictures for individual cases.
Etc.

As always, suggestions are welcome.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yo, it's been a month.
Check it out, lots of updates.

OLL/PLL working. Should have CLS/ELS on tomorrow night.

Add algs, and vote for them!

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Unparalleled (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm excited that this project really has the potential to be the hub of cuber activity when looking for algorithms. It's going to be very useful once it has a large user base and algorithms for every subset. Being very interested in OH myself it would be great to see a OH section full of algs.

One question though, is it possible to input algorithms using parentheses and numbers? For organizational purposes, I mean. I was trying to input them and it wouldn't let me. For example I use the OLL (M' U)3 (M' U') (M' U)3. (Faster than it seems at first )Now this looks a lot more complicated and confusing when broken down into M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U M' U M' U.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

My thought is this:

Eventually, I will let you input with ()[], etc.
However, I will strip all of these out in the database.

On the front end, though, users will have the option (as a per-user setting) to automatically view algs with paren() around common move groups

So you'd input an alg like:
(F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R F')

This would be stripped to be in the database as:
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

If a certain option were selected, you would see the alg like this:
F R U' R' U' (R U R') F' (R U R' U' R') F R F'
or something similar.

Unfortunately, things like (M' U)3 don't seem feasible, at least for the near future.


I appreciate the response!
OH-specific algs will be addressed specifically; I'm still deciding upon the best method for this.

At first, the following will be the way to deal with finding OH algs:
I will have a move group filter. For instance, I will go to an OLL case and tell the system to look for algs with only R, U, and r moves.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 9, 2013)

This site is awesome! However, it seems to have some issues with passwords. I tried to create an account with the password "GSH^F^U=HuFZh`o%\o<Z8e" and it thought I was injecting code into the server. Could you take a look at this?
Thanks!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

Why would you try to make that your password? :S

Nonetheless, I'll look into crazy password stuff.


----------



## Unparalleled (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for your fast response. That does sound like a very smart way to deal with parentheses. 

I'm worried about your proposed system for OH though. Many OH algs that have, for example, F moves are still arguably the best algs for a case. (Looking at COLLs specifically.) I think it would be best to either make an entirely new section for "OH OLLs" or to have an option inside the "OLL" section to tick a box that shows algorithms that have been designated for OH.

Another question, haha. When I'm inputting algs that look at a case from a different angle, should I be putting a rotation in front of the alg or just pretend that it doesn't need one?


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 9, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Why would you try to make that your password? :S
> 
> Nonetheless, I'll look into crazy password stuff.



Well, I guess that does seem pretty strange. I use LastPass to manage my passwords, so each site has a unique, long, and random password and I don't have to remember them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

Unparalleled said:


> I'm worried about your proposed system for OH though. Many OH algs that have, for example, F moves are still arguably the best algs for a case. (Looking at COLLs specifically.) I think it would be best to either make an entirely new section for "OH OLLs" or to have an option inside the "OLL" section to tick a box that shows algorithms that have been designated for OH.
> 
> Another question, haha. When I'm inputting algs that look at a case from a different angle, should I be putting a rotation in front of the alg or just pretend that it doesn't need one?



I agree, just want to make sure I still agree after further consideration.

For now, don't worry about the rotation; eventually the mods/admins administering the approval of algs will be able to fix the rotations as they moderate!



UnsolvedCypher said:


> Well, I guess that does seem pretty strange. I use LastPass to manage my passwords, so each site has a unique, long, and random password and I don't have to remember them.


Neat. I'll look into it.

Thanks for the response guys!


----------



## Renslay (Oct 9, 2013)

Unparalleled said:


> I use the OLL (M' U)3 (M' U') (M' U)3. (Faster than it seems at first )Now this looks a lot more complicated and confusing when broken down into M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U M' U M' U.



That doesn't seem an OLL to me.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 9, 2013)

Submitting algs! =)

Image for Sune is broken lol, last move in the visualcube URL says R instead of R'.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice project. 

Instead of the "Algs That USER Uploaded"-lists (which is pretty much useless), I want to have "Algs that USER uses"-lists. So I can see a collection of all PLLs, OLLs, ... a person uses.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. Woke up to go onto the site and see that there are 100 algs pending approval! Thanks for the algs, guys!
Maybe the other mods will get to them first, otherwise expect approval to happen once a day.

Jakube, that totally makes sense. Next release.

I'll look into Sune, thanks.


Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/8NFW4Pu.png


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8NFW4Pu.png



Oh-oh, what am I doing in the top right corner there?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Oh-oh, what am I doing in the top right corner there?


Ha! qqTimer Chrome Extension - some of us still use it. No worries, nothing too creepy 

Note to mods - deleting algs doesn't work right now; have to make some minor changes tonight.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2013)

Would it be possible to have the pages for a set (eg. http://algdb.net/Set/PLL) display the most popular algorithm for each case next to the picture?

Something like this I mean:







I think this would just make it a convenient way to quickly look at all the PLLs without clicking on each case individually. Great site btw. :tu


----------



## tx789 (Oct 9, 2013)

When will more sub-sets be added? Which one will be next? CLL for 2x2 or something. Will move count be added soon? In the various turn metric. And filtering the case lists so you want algs with >12 HTM. Or 2 gen algs, weather it is R , U or M, U gen.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2013)

tx789 said:


> When will more sub-sets be added? Which one will be next? CLL for 2x2 or something. Will move count be added soon? In the various turn metric. And filtering the case lists so you want algs with >12 HTM. Or 2 gen algs, weather it is R , U or M, U gen.



I remember Stachu saying a while ago that he may add other puzzles eventually, but 3x3 would be priority and anything else would be a long way in the future. Also, move count is available. Just click on an individual algorithm for a case and it will give you the move count in various metrics.


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know whether it's because I added more than three algs for one case or if it's from adding too many for others as well, but either way this probably shouldn't be appearing.
EDIT: I've just tried adding another alg for the other U perm and the same thing's happened.
EDIT2: When I went back to the PLL page I found I'd been logged off. I logged on again, tried a V perm and it worked. I didn't log off, but for some reason I was logged off.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

Other sets will be added very shortly (within the coming days.)
I plan to add CLL,ELL, CLS, ELS, F2L, 2GLL, ZBLL, ZBLS, etc all quite soon.


Other nxn puzzles will have to wait for about a month.
Other puzzles likely 3 months, after some significant changes.




TDM: Thanks for the screenshot and the notes.
We are experiencing a multitude of logout issues where the system logs you out when you dont try to. I get this a LOT.
All of your issues above are relevant to the logout issue.


----------



## rj (Oct 9, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Other sets will be added very shortly (within the coming days.)
> I plan to add CLL,ELL, CLS, ELS, F2L, 2GLL, ZBLL, ZBLS, etc all quite soon.
> 
> 
> ...



Why not CLL?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

Your response makes no sense in that context. That is an incomplete list that includes CLL anyway.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 9, 2013)

Renslay said:


> That doesn't seem an OLL to me.


it needs one more M' (4 corners, 0 edges solved)


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Your response makes no sense in that context. That is an incomplete list that includes CLL anyway.


I'm guessing he means either COLL or CMLL. Both would be useful to add - more people use them than CLL/ELL, CLS/ELS and ZBLS/ZBLL.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just approved 70 algs and that took forever! I need more mods.

PM me if interested and you think I trust you.



CLL, ELL, ELS, CLS will all be on tomorrow night (late).
CoLL/CMLL will likely be on this weekend.

Thanks for the algs, guys!


----------



## Jakube (Oct 10, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> PM me if interested and you think I trust you.


Your inbox is full. 

I would like to help you run your AlgDb project. I have quite a decent knowledge in different methods and know a bunch of algorithms for them. 
I guess you can "trust" me. I'm a 21 year old cuber from austria (europe), active member in speedsolving and go to a competitions 3-5 times a year. 

So If you need some help, just write me. 


Btw, I tried the contact form on the homepage and I got the following error: 


Spoiler



Server Error in '/' Application.

Security Exception

Description: The application attempted to perform an operation not allowed by the security policy. To grant this application the required permission please contact your system administrator or change the application's trust level in the configuration file. 

Exception Details: System.Security.SecurityException: Request for the permission of type 'System.Net.Mail.SmtpPermission, System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' failed.

Source Error: 

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.

Stack Trace: 


[SecurityException: Request for the permission of type 'System.Net.Mail.SmtpPermission, System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' failed.]
System.Security.CodeAccessSecurityEngine.Check(Object demand, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, Boolean isPermSet) +0
System.Security.CodeAccessSecurityEngine.Check(CodeAccessPermission cap, StackCrawlMark& stackMark) +31
System.Security.CodeAccessPermission.Demand() +46
System.Net.Mail.SmtpClient.Initialize() +151
System.Net.Mail.SmtpClient..ctor(String host, Int32 port) +215
AlgDatabase.Controllers.HomeController.Contact(ContactViewModel model) +167
lambda_method(Closure , ControllerBase , Object[] ) +100
System.Web.Mvc.ActionMethodDispatcher.Execute(ControllerBase controller, Object[] parameters) +14
System.Web.Mvc.ReflectedActionDescriptor.Execute(ControllerContext controllerContext, IDictionary`2 parameters) +182
System.Web.Mvc.ControllerActionInvoker.InvokeActionMethod(ControllerContext controllerContext, ActionDescriptor actionDescriptor, IDictionary`2 parameters) +27
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass42.<BeginInvokeSynchronousActionMethod>b__41() +28
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass8`1.<BeginSynchronous>b__7(IAsyncResult _) +10
System.Web.Mvc.Async.WrappedAsyncResult`1.End() +50
System.Web.Mvc.Async.AsyncControllerActionInvoker.EndInvokeActionMethod(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +32
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass39.<BeginInvokeActionMethodWithFilters>b__33() +58
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass4f.<InvokeActionMethodFilterAsynchronously>b__49() +225
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass37.<BeginInvokeActionMethodWithFilters>b__36(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +10
System.Web.Mvc.Async.WrappedAsyncResult`1.End() +50
System.Web.Mvc.Async.AsyncControllerActionInvoker.EndInvokeActionMethodWithFilters(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +34
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass2a.<BeginInvokeAction>b__20() +24
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass25.<BeginInvokeAction>b__22(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +99
System.Web.Mvc.Async.WrappedAsyncResult`1.End() +50
System.Web.Mvc.Async.AsyncControllerActionInvoker.EndInvokeAction(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +27
System.Web.Mvc.<>c__DisplayClass1d.<BeginExecuteCore>b__18(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +14
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass4.<MakeVoidDelegate>b__3(IAsyncResult ar) +23
System.Web.Mvc.Async.WrappedAsyncResult`1.End() +55
System.Web.Mvc.Controller.EndExecuteCore(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +39
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass4.<MakeVoidDelegate>b__3(IAsyncResult ar) +23
System.Web.Mvc.Async.WrappedAsyncResult`1.End() +55
System.Web.Mvc.Controller.EndExecute(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +29
System.Web.Mvc.Controller.System.Web.Mvc.Async.IAsyncController.EndExecute(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +10
System.Web.Mvc.<>c__DisplayClass8.<BeginProcessRequest>b__3(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +25
System.Web.Mvc.Async.<>c__DisplayClass4.<MakeVoidDelegate>b__3(IAsyncResult ar) +23
System.Web.Mvc.Async.WrappedAsyncResult`1.End() +55
System.Web.Mvc.MvcHandler.EndProcessRequest(IAsyncResult asyncResult) +31
System.Web.Mvc.MvcHandler.System.Web.IHttpAsyncHandler.EndProcessRequest(IAsyncResult result) +9
System.Web.CallHandlerExecutionStep.System.Web.HttpApplication.IExecutionStep.Execute() +9628700
System.Web.HttpApplication.ExecuteStep(IExecutionStep step, Boolean& completedSynchronously) +155

Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:4.0.30319; ASP.NET Version:4.0.30319.18045


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 10, 2013)

Went through some of the ones you added today, you added loads of duplicates so I removed a bunch. Would do more but I am really busy right now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jakube, send email to [email protected]

Just say 'jakube' and we'll talk there.

Thanks for the stack trace, neat. Thought I had that working properly.


Note - both the logout issue and the email issue are issues with WinHost, my host. Basically, they want more money otherwise they'll recycle my app pool!
For these and more reasons, I will be transferring the domain to SmarterASP. Don't worry about these issues for now.


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2013)

There is the same alg three times for Na, and two different algs repeated once for Ua (M2 U M' U2 M U M2 and R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks!

I have absolutely nothing disallowing multiples and the way we verify doesn't allow us to easily check for repeats, but in the future these should be avoided.
Deleted relevant algs!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 10, 2013)

by the way. There is three duplicates of a Jb perm that I uploaded. Also maybe have some sort of semi-automatic system for user submitted algs getting added.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 10, 2013)

tx789 said:


> by the way. There is three duplicates of a Jb perm that I uploaded. Also maybe have some sort of semi-automatic system for user submitted algs getting added.



As far as I am aware that is in the making. It doesn't take too long for an admin to manually do it, it doesn't help that one of them is creating the site itself so is busy, and the others are either doing nothing or are too busy themselves such as me.


----------



## AHornbaker (Oct 11, 2013)

Some suggestions:
-an alg redundancy checker
-confirm algs visually using garron's site, ie. input case, try alg, and return the photo to speed along the process
-confirm algs by having a user opt in/out to check an alg when they log on, once an alg has 5 confirms it is added
-add a spot for AUF before the alg 
-maybe show that certain algs are from multiple subsets (ie. ELL and OLL, CLL and PLL)
-add a marker to show that a certain alg is either 1.) optimized 2.) OH 3.) 2-gen 4.) slice moves, etc.
-filter out algs using the above markers
-put parentheses on certain triggers ie. RUR'U'
-a customizable alg sheet to print off, ie. choose your favorite(s) alg for each case in a set, might also show avg. move count
-an intro for n00b cubers who dont know what a subset does

Also, would it be helpful to start adding algs from the wiki pages or BOCA, or would that just make things worse at this point?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 11, 2013)

A small suggestion. Allow U2' or U'2 and other similar things. I use an F-perm that reads strangely and looks a bit like a joke algorithm, but it's actually very fast with the right technique.

M' U2' L F' R U2' r' U r' R2 U2' R2'

Just a suggestion.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 14, 2013)

Site has been moved to SmarterASP. No more login/logout issues should happen. Let me know if otherwise. No more updates until Wednesday since I have an exam


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 14, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Site has been moved to SmarterASP. No more login/logout issues should happen. Let me know if otherwise. No more updates until Wednesday since I have an exam


Thank you, crazy passwords are working now.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 14, 2013)

After using the site for a bit, I am very impressed. This is a very useful and beautiful site. I also have some feature requests that I hope will be implemented at some point (but I realize this probably won't happen too soon, and I know that some of these are already on the list to be implemented):
- Add a wishlist, so you can add algs you want to learn to your wishlist
- Show what algs a user uses, not just the ones they have uploaded
- Make the web address for pages more descriptive. For example, http://algdb.net/Algs/Case/27 is not as useful as /Set/OLL/OLL1
- Allow U2', L2', R2', etc. These can greatly help the reader of the alg to figure out how to best execute it

Other than that, good job! This site is great!


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey

I found a mistake:

The third T-Perm algo doesnt works like that! The last D has to be a D'.
The correct alg is there already, but the false has to be deleted


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, fixed!

Just so you guys can keep up to date with what we're doing, I plan to have a "stuff we're working on" page.
Basically, this will just make a request from Unfuddle to get our ticket list and descriptions for each ticket.

That should all be good and done by the end of this week - busy week for me!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://algdb.net/Issues
Here are the list of things we have planned.

I tried to gather everything from this thread and put it on the list. If there's something out, let me know!

Thanks,
Stachu

PS - Contact form is now working properly!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2013)

The ELL set has been added.

Further, the Set pages are a lot nicer.
http://algdb.net/Set/OLL grabs up to the 4 most-voted algs that solve the case.

Be sure to check http://algdb.net/Issues and give me suggestions!


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 18, 2013)

I would also suggest that there be a way to mirror algs as well as inverse them. For dealing with OH algs, could we have some sort of tagging system, where you could tag algs as good for OH, and possible good for lefties or righties?

By the way, is this how you would like suggestions/issues (through the forums)?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 19, 2013)

you need to sort out the duplicate problem. Since you can spam click submit an alg. Then 4 copies of the alg is uploaded by the same person Have the page refresh or something. Also there are 4 copies of the move-optimal T-perm I uploaded and two of the move-optimal E perm.


----------



## elrog (Oct 19, 2013)

I think you should show a top view of the cube with arrows for PLL because not everyone knows 2 side PLL recognition and/or which PLL is which. It would help new people learn.


----------



## 13enj (Oct 20, 2013)

OLL 43 alg; The 3rd algo needs a U in front of it to match the orientation of the cube pictured


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2013)

13enj said:


> OLL 43 alg; The 3rd algo needs a U in front of it to match the orientation of the cube pictured



The AUF/rotation doesn't need to be part of the listed algorithm.


----------



## stoic (Oct 21, 2013)

13enj said:


> OLL 43 alg; The 3rd algo needs a U in front of it to match the orientation of the cube pictured


It needs a y to make it consistent with the rest of the DB


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The AUF/rotation doesn't need to be part of the listed algorithm.


I don't see why not


----------



## elrog (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't think that AUF's should be counted as part of an algorithm because any LL alg may or may not have to AUF. It would be misleading to make some have higher move counts because of that. I also do think there needs to be some indication of the angle the alg should be applied, so in a column before the algorithms there should be an AUF box for each algorithm that tells the needed AUF or rotation.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2013)

elrog said:


> I don't think that AUF's should be counted as part of an algorithm because any LL alg may or may not have to AUF. It would be misleading to make some have higher move counts because of that. I also do think there needs to be some indication of the angle the alg should be applied, so in a column before the algorithms there should be an AUF box for each algorithm that tells the needed AUF or rotation.



^This.
Integrating rotations before the alg to match the picture (a la wiki) is imo the best option.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

There's a repeat on the Gc perm.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 25, 2013)

Push 2.3 done!


-Bug fix: Algs can now have U'2 and L2' moves 
-On a user page, we now show what algs a user uses in addition to the algs they upload 
-URLs are much cleaner. For example, looking at the algs for the T-PLL case would previously be something like /Algs/Case/22, while now it's /Set/PLL/T. 
-No more page-reloads when approving/denying algs (Admins)

Always be sure to check the Release Notes and CurrentIssues!

Rotations and AUFs are an issue for another day; I realize that it causes some confusion, but I gotta prioritize!


Let me know which alg set you want next; it does take a significant amount of time to add an alg set still, but we gotta keep growing!

Stachu


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Let me know which alg set you want next; it does take a significant amount of time to add an alg set still, but we gotta keep growing!


I'd add COLL/CMLL. You have algs for CFOP, and COLL/CMLL would be helpful for Roux and ZZ users.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 25, 2013)

I am currently going through the algorithms I use and uploading new ones with U2', R2', etc. So if you think you see a duplicate uploaded by me, please double check, as I was probably adding the U2' and R2'.


----------



## elrog (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you should make an alg added to an alg for one subset be added to the same case for another. An example would be anytime the algorithms are changed for the U perm in PLL, they'd also automatically be changed in ELL. This is just part of the advanced search/add algs system you were talking about doing and I think it would be a good build up to it.

As for what to add next, I think there should be a section for orienting the edges while disregarding the corners and again, I think it should have its algorithms automatically changed anytime someone adds a algorithm to an actuall OLL case that solves that EO case. After LL EO algs are finished I think COLL/CMLL would be good options.


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2013)

elrog said:


> I think you should make an alg added to an alg for one subset be added to the same case for another. An example would be anytime the algorithms are changed for the U perm in PLL, they'd also automatically be changed in ELL. This is just part of the advanced search/add algs system you were talking about doing and I think it would be a good build up to it.


This is what BOCA has. This is the 2GLL-T page, and this is the ZBLL-T page. If you click on the first case on both pages, they both go to the same page - they have one page for each case. But there's a problem with this: the URLs on AlgDB.net have which set they're in in them, so we'd have to change the URLs to something different.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 26, 2013)

Why did my algorithm R' U' R x' z' R U' R' F R U R' x for OLL 9 got denied?

Sure, it basically the same algorithm as R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r', but execution is done from a complete different angle.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> This is what BOCA has. This is the 2GLL-T page, and this is the ZBLL-T page. If you click on the first case on both pages, they both go to the same page - they have one page for each case. But there's a problem with this: the URLs on AlgDB.net have which set they're in in them, so we'd have to change the URLs to something different.



This can be fixed on the redirect page. For instance, this page and this page should be together on one page, with the title reading:
PLL - Ua
(also, ELL - Ua-PLL)


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone else having problems getting onto the website?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> Anyone else having problems getting onto the website?


I am! Forgot to pay for hosting after my hosting trial expired. Paid now, should be back up soon. (all of my sites are down :S)FYI - I will be opening this up to other developers shortly. I know AVG and one other person were interested in helping. Any other .NET stack developers here?


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 18, 2013)

Cubestats and this place have both been impossible for me to access since I discovered them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Cubestats and this place have both been impossible for me to access since I discovered them.


Well then you should really report that to both parties, right? Today and one other day were the only days that algdb.net had downtime. Could you give more information regarding your experience, please?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 18, 2014)

Right now, AlgDb is sort of both on my back-burner and my first thought as far as cube-developing goes.

I'm currently working on 2 mobile apps. One is a mobile version of AlgDb, and the other is a timer that will run on W8, WP8, iOS, Android, Tizen, web, etc. It will run and look smooth on everything.

The way the AlgDb mobile app is being done, it will be very easy to reconstruct my web approach.
That being said, there's a lot of exciting stuff I'm working on, but I'm a 1-man team with a full-time job and a fiancee!

If anyone wants to help and is interested in playing with Visual Studio some, let me know.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been trying to spread the message about this site as much as I can still, and sorting out cases and such. I'm happy to help with everything VisualCube and I have hella time to help right now 

Also a suggestion or two.

Order memberlist by alphabetical order, or whether they are an admin or not.

Secondly, let admins edit algs manually. Mainly for removal or addition of rotations. And on that note, have a specific angle column prior to the alg, so I presume the VisualCube image will be the standard angle, then have the list of algs, and in a column to the left of the alg, specify the angle, so like y, y' or y2, and allow the person to choose which algs are shown based on angle.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 18, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> Cubestats and this place have both been impossible for me to access since I discovered them.



Just saw this. Hosting is not in my control, as I use a free host. I have had little proble accessing CS or RCDB though.


----------



## Arti (Mar 25, 2014)

Just seeing PLL, OLL, COLL without an explanation is a little bit of a pain. I know that everyone should know what these mean, but not everyone does. Having the full form makes viewing less esoteric and better for nooobies


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

Are there any plans to add more substeps?


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 7, 2014)

Arti said:


> Just seeing PLL, OLL, COLL without an explanation is a little bit of a pain. I know that everyone should know what these mean, but not everyone does. Having the full form makes viewing less esoteric and better for nooobies



Also I think the graphics shouldn't be oriented for ease of execution. They should be put in a way such that it is easy to recognize the case without doing the reverse alg (for COLL). Might want to use the graphics that the speedsolving wiki database uses for the PLLs too, although I can tell which permutation it is, many can't, so I am reluctant to hand this out to beginners who want to find algorithms for themselves.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Also I think the graphics shouldn't be oriented for ease of execution. They should be put in a way such that it is easy to recognize the case without doing the reverse alg (for COLL). Might want to use the graphics that the speedsolving wiki database uses for the PLLs too, although I can tell which permutation it is, many can't, so I am reluctant to hand this out to beginners who want to find algorithms for themselves.


It is even worse for the COLL since recognition methods vary a lot more. A top down view with all relevant sticker colors shown, would work much better.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

I wanted to add my CMLL list, but then I found there are no CMLLs there. Is it possible to make one? I would be happy if I (and other Rouxers) could share their algorithm sets too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I wanted to add my CMLL list, but then I found there are no CMLLs there. Is it possible to make one? I would be happy if I (and other Rouxers) could share their algorithm sets too.



I emailed Stachu asking for more sets and he said that in about 2 months there will be a rework with more substeps.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2014)

As mentioned, AlgDB is on my backburner for a little bit.
I'm in the middle of a few cubing applications:
- Small secret thing.
- Timer that works on any device (Web/Android/iOS/WinPhone8/Win8/Tizen)
- AlgDB mobile and AlgDB rework

These will be released in this order.
If someone wants to help with AlgDB and knows .NET, I'm more than happy to open-source.


----------



## Sky Cuber (Apr 10, 2014)

Omg , Man this helps a lot. Just switched my plls to some short ones and less akward ones. 
Gee this helps a lot , I would recommend saving it as a book mark.


----------



## Logiqx (May 3, 2014)

This site is really cool.

I noticed one small glitch whilst ticking my algs... I ticked a couple by mistake but after unticking them I still show up in the list of people using the algs.

Examples are PLL Nb and OLL 44.


----------



## Mollerz (May 3, 2014)

Also I tried to add an alg to COLL-Pi and it wouldn't accept it even though I know it's correct.

R U' R' U2' L' U R U' L R' U2' R U R'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 9, 2014)

*Updates to algdb.net*

I have a test tomorrow that I was suppose to be studying for. 

Instead I confirmed and approved all the pending algorithms on algdb.net and created one-handed OLL and PLL sections. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 9, 2014)

cant access the OH pll page :/

http://i.imgur.com/tBRAMOS.png

edit, the link on the drop down box thing doesn't work but if you click the cube for the OH it does work. No clue why


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 9, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> cant access the OH pll page :/
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tBRAMOS.png
> 
> edit, the link on the drop down box thing doesn't work but if you click the cube for the OH it does work. No clue why



Probably because of the spaces in the URL. What if you tried removing the last %20 from it?



Spoiler



Just use my website


----------



## Renslay (Oct 9, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I have an test tomorrow that I was suppose to be studying for.
> 
> Instead I confirmed and approved all the pending algorithms on algdb.net and created one-handed OLL and PLL sections.
> 
> Enjoy!



Still missing CMLL cases.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 23, 2014)

Added F2L 

Please add your algorithms to the database. I saw a bunch of good ones in the "Collection of algorithms" thread.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Added F2L
> 
> Please add your algorithms to the database. I saw a bunch of good ones in the "Collection of algorithms" thread.


Yay! There's OH stuff too which I didn't notice before, nice. brb adding all my F2L algs...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yay! There's OH stuff too which I didn't notice before, nice. brb adding all my F2L algs...



Also expect ZBLL and CMLL Before next friday.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 24, 2014)

Update: Added ZBLL cases for T and U. Feel free to contribute. ZBLL should be finished this week.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Update: Added ZBLL cases for T and U. Feel free to contribute. ZBLL should be finished this week.


Also, expect some pretty big (and existant!!) updates to AlgDb in the coming days.

All data will persist, but the whole experience will be a lot better. Thanks to LazyEinstein for finally pushing this!

(also, thanks to the SS database for dying, necessitating this.)


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2014)

Great to see this improving! Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 26, 2014)

Could you add sections and sub-sections instead of parts of sets? I think it will begin to look pretty cluttered with ZBLL, CMLL, and lots of other alg sets. It might look better as just having a button for COLL, then that would take you to a page where you can choose which set.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2014)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> Could you add sections and sub-sections instead of parts of sets? I think it will begin to look pretty cluttered with ZBLL, CMLL, and lots of other alg sets. It might look better as just having a button for COLL, then that would take you to a page where you can choose which set.



Absolutely.
Next month, you will see a complete overhaul of the system. This will be one of the additions to the software.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 27, 2014)

So pumped to see this getting an update. Tygj!


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2014)

Makes me very tempted to try and program an app for this..


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 27, 2014)

Added: All ZBLL cases.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 28, 2014)

Added: All CMLL Sets and WV

I do not know anything about Roux so I hope the image is good enough for recognition.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 30, 2014)

Added: Full EG (CLL, EG-1, EG-2)


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 30, 2014)

Could you make folders? I know like nothing about website design, but if under alg sets you were to put the sub steps themselves (e.g. "ZBLL") then link the cases in those folders, I think it would be better.

EDIT: The Polish alg database does what I was referring to. http://www.boca.bee.pl


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 30, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Could you make folders? I know like nothing about website design, but if under alg sets you were to put the sub steps themselves (e.g. "ZBLL") then link the cases in those folders, I think it would be better.
> 
> EDIT: The Polish alg database does what I was referring to. http://www.boca.bee.pl



Stachu literally replied to the same question on this page of this thread. It's in the works.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 30, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> Stachu literally replied to the same question on this page of this thread. It's in the works.



I forgot how to read, sorry.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 6, 2014)

I love you guys
Will upload all my algs soon


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Nov 15, 2014)

Could you also make an Ortega group? Also, the Issues page returns a 404 and a stack trace.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 15, 2014)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> Could you also make an Ortega group? Also, the Issues page returns a 404 and a stack trace.



Some "background" (think that is right) coding is being done by Stachu and the Hackathon as we speak. 
Dealing with organization of the site and stuff I believe. After he has implemented that I will be adding Ortega, OH COLL, Full OLLCP, VHLS and fixing the COLL and ELL sections. Also I'll be adding rotations to all algs in respect to execution of the alg in relationship to the image of the case. 

Stachu has to finish coding his additions and changes first and I won't add any of these until I am done school Dec 12th. I am not cubing at all right now and won't be till school is done. Getting killed with workload atm.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Nov 16, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Some "background" (think that is right) coding is being done by Stachu and the Hackathon as we speak.
> Dealing with organization of the site and stuff I believe. After he has implemented that I will be adding Ortega, OH COLL, Full OLLCP, VHLS and fixing the COLL and ELL sections. Also I'll be adding rotations to all algs in respect to execution of the alg in relationship to the image of the case.
> 
> Stachu has to finish coding his additions and changes first and I won't add any of these until I am done school Dec 12th. I am not cubing at all right now and won't be till school is done. Getting killed with workload atm.



Ok, hope the workload isn't too bad and good luck with your exams! I'm really looking forward to your and Stachu's changes! Thank you for this awesome database - it's a huge improvement over the Wiki.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

(thanks Rubik the Cubik for pointing this out)

when I was submitting algs for F2L 2, I forgot to include a rotation before U2 L' U2 L, but I then submitted it a second time including the rotation, expecting the first one to be denied. However it wasn't, so there's now an incorrect alg. Please could someone who can remove algs from the list delete U2 L' U2 L? Thanks.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Dec 20, 2014)

StachuK1992 said:


> Absolutely.
> Next month, you will see a complete overhaul of the system. This will be one of the additions to the software.



Is this still in the works or has there been some sort of change? I don't mean to rush anyone, I'm just interested.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 20, 2014)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> Is this still in the works or has there been some sort of change? I don't mean to rush anyone, I'm just interested.


2 weeks. Work got crazy.

Edit: It's been 2 weeks. I know. I'm working on it.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds good! Also, it would be great if Lazy Einstein could add Ortega.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 20, 2014)

I added Ortega. Made an OLL and PBL group for different views.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I added Ortega. Made an OLL and PBL group for different views.


Thank you! Now to add all ~20 of my PBLs...

E: done, sorry for making you go through all of these...


----------



## MrMan (Dec 22, 2014)

I just felt in love with the site good job guys !

Some little ideas :
-A link to a site that shows the alg performs // like speedsolving wiki and alg.cubing.net
-A mode that let the user select a specific set of alg, select one alg for each cases then the server send a printable file with the icon of the cases and the alg.
-You can add parentheses when entering an alg, the prog doesn't take them in count but other users can choose to see them // (enabled : (R U R' U'); disabled : R U R' U')


----------



## Chree (Dec 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thank you! Now to add all ~20 of my PBLs...
> 
> E: done, sorry for making you go through all of these...



I'm actually really glad you did this, because I was thinking of asking you to write them up anyway.

Also, I meant to ask you a long time ago if you did anything special for when you have a solved top and bar on bottom from different angles.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 27, 2014)

I really like this site and I use it a lot  Do you think you could add sections for both big cube OLL and big cube PLL?


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 27, 2014)

What if there is a mirror for a case for WVLS? I want to add in a RUF alg for the first case, but I don't know how to say that it's a mirror without putting "(Mirror)" infront of the alg. Should I just add it regularly even though it's the mirror?


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 4, 2015)

I would like to have separated OH and 2H sections. i think boca had those... That would be great!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 4, 2015)

rjcaste said:


> What if there is a mirror for a case for WVLS? I want to add in a RUF alg for the first case, but I don't know how to say that it's a mirror without putting "(Mirror)" infront of the alg. Should I just add it regularly even though it's the mirror?



Added. Sorry for the late response. Also note that a "mirror alg" function is being added. So soon this case group will be removed; however, I added it for convenience until then. 



FJT97 said:


> I would like to have separated OH and 2H sections. i think boca had those... That would be great!



This will be happening. There are OH OLL and OH PLL  sections already.



MrMan said:


> I just felt in love with the site good job guys !
> 
> Some little ideas :
> -A link to a site that shows the alg performs // like speedsolving wiki and alg.cubing.net
> ...



-If you click on the algorithm you are viewing, it shows stats, people who use the alg, and a link to twisty.js which is currently inactive but will eventually show the algorithm being executed. Stachu has informed me that it is going to be active sooner than later in regards to features, so keep an eye out for it being activated.
-Printable files has been discussed but we have other things we would like to add first. It is on a to do list and will be added as a later feature.
-That is a fantastic idea if I am understanding it correctly. Giving the ability for users to "highlight" triggers on the algorithms, that is unique to that persons login, so that they can better view and remember algorithms. Sounds complex =P but the idea is definitely noted. I like this idea as I learn algorithms by noting triggers within the algorithms and also associating them with similar algorithms I know.



DavidCip86 said:


> I really like this site and I use it a lot  Do you think you could add sections for both big cube OLL and big cube PLL?



I am not sure about Big cube OLL and PLL as they can just be added to the regular OLL and PLLs sections. Maybe having the ability under "People that use this alg Click if you use the alg." column to select an alg for big cubes instead of 3x3x3. I will look more into this idea in the future as I am organizing parities, L2E, and L2C algorithms to add as well.


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

SV alg set? [emoji8]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 5, 2015)

By SV do you mean Summer Variation?
Could you please link a few existing alg sets for review? I only find 1 after a very quick search.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I realise some of the ZBLL U algs are rather bad...


I'll try to upload some of my ZBLL U OH algs soon.


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> By SV do you mean Summer Variation?
> Could you please link a few existing alg sets for review? I only find 1 after a very quick search.


I couldn't find any, I was hoping you could do that haha


----------



## Egide (Jan 5, 2015)

Here are the algs l use for Summer Variation
many more algs on the subset can be found in this thread COLS Summer Variation


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I realise some of the ZBLL U algs are rather bad...
> 
> 
> I'll try to upload some of my ZBLL U OH algs soon.


I should be uploading algs, I'll do some now.

Edit: T is done, btw is it necessary to have all of the separate sets on the homepage? Why not just one link to ZBLL, EG, COLL etc... and then separate them on a different page. It just looks kind of messy.


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I should be uploading algs, I'll do some now.
> 
> Edit: T is done, btw is it necessary to have all of the separate sets on the homepage? Why not just one link to ZBLL, EG, COLL etc... and then separate them on a different page. It just looks kind of messy.


Seconded. Great site. [emoji8]


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 5, 2015)

.


> Bindedsa said:
> 
> 
> > I should be uploading algs, I'll do some now.
> ...






StachuK1992 said:


> 2 weeks. Work got crazy.
> 
> *Edit:* It's been 2 weeks. I know. I'm working on it.
> _Last edited by StachuK1992; 04 Dec 15 at 07:12 AM._


.


----------



## Millet (Jan 6, 2015)

How about incorporating ZZF2L algorithms to the database? I have a lot of interesting cases to solve the 2x2x1 blocks that I would like to share.

On another note, is there a way to simply add a voting system, similar to the one on boca?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 6, 2015)

Can you please refresh me as to what BOCA's system was for voting?
The site is still down, and I do not remember how they had such set up.

As for ZZF2L: likely not, at least not soon. ZZF2L doesn't fit within the normal bounds of a case group, but I have thoughts on some F2L bits on the site in the future that I'll explore some day.


----------



## Millet (Jan 6, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Can you please refresh me as to what BOCA's system was for voting?
> The site is still down, and I do not remember how they had such set up.
> 
> As for ZZF2L: likely not, at least not soon. ZZF2L doesn't fit within the normal bounds of a case group, but I have thoughts on some F2L bits on the site in the future that I'll explore some day.



Ah ok, that is a bummer, I guess I will work on my own list in the mean time 

Boca had a + and - next to the alg, meaning if you think the alg is bad you can vote -, and if its good you can vote +. + adds 1, and - removes 1, which makes the algorithm with the highest number the one people use the most. This can however be a bit imbalanced, since you can negate other peoples votes by voting -, but that can easily be rectified by simply removing the option to vote -. Obviously you can only vote once per algorithm.

They also had a "My Alg" option that only you could see, so you can easily select the algorithms that you use for future reference. The algs you select as "My Alg" jumped to the top of the list of that specific case, but obviously only for you.


----------



## stoic (Jan 15, 2015)

I was thinking it would be a little bit cooler if the note "There are also 0 algs submitted for this case pending admin approval." only appeared if the number is greater than zero?
Not sure how possible this is, but it always catches my eye - and it's nearly always 0 anyway!
Sorry if this is a bit "moany" because I really like the site.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 15, 2015)

ellwd said:


> I was thinking it would be a little bit cooler if the note "There are also 0 algs submitted for this case pending admin approval." only appeared if the number is greater than zero?



That would be a lie.


----------



## stoic (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 15, 2015)

Brilliant! Are you planning to make more puzzle algs (such as Skewb, 4x4, commutators, whatever) and sort them by puzzle instead of category?

Homepage -> Puzzles (Lets say 3x3) -> Categories(PLL) -> Algorithm (Ga Perm)

That would work. Thanks again! Best resource of algs out there!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes.
NxN puzzles will be out with the next release, just like you mentioned above.

Sq-1 will come next, most likely, with other puzzles such as skewb following later (probably Fall/Autumn).


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 15, 2015)

I find that the ones on the speedsolving wiki are a bit different and I prefer those.... But I like the way algdb is set up.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 15, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I find that the ones on the speedsolving wiki are a bit different and I prefer those.... But I like the way algdb is set up.



What do you mean? Could you link an example of what you are referring to?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 28, 2015)

I finally have a bit of free time without having to do school work and I could cube or do something else but because I love you guys all so very much I decided to add Full OLLCP. Enjoy.(Thanks Rob for your doc)

*Update:*

Added Full OLLCP

Note: 
1. Organized by OLL/CP. The "swap" refers to CP(Figured this was obvious)
2. The image generated is the full LL so disregard Edge colours.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey, for some reason the website is suspended. Anyone working on fixing it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 18, 2015)

C5 alg 2 is missing a rotation.


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2015)

Randomno said:


> C5 alg 2 is missing a rotation.


Not every alg has prerotations. There are many more than that.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Not every alg has prerotations. There are many more than that.



Why did they get through in the first place?


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Why did they get through in the first place?


Because they're algs that solve the case they're supposed to?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Because they're algs that solve the case they're supposed to?



Is they're missing a rotation they very obviously don't.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 18, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Is they're missing a rotation they very obviously don't.


I agree. I found this frustrating when learning COLLs because I would have to keep doing algs in reverse to find the angle that was intended.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 18, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> I agree. I found this frustrating when learning COLLs because I would have to keep doing algs in reverse to find the angle that was intended.


To the admins: Why not write a bit of code to verify each alg automatically. Duplicate detection should be pretty easy too. Would be more efficient and reliable than moderation.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 18, 2015)

It is pretty common amongst all of the big algorithm generators that showing the rotation or AUF before an algorithm is not necessary.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 18, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> It is pretty common amongst all of the big algorithm generators that showing the rotation or AUF before an algorithm is not necessary.



What are the big algorithm generators?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 18, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What are the big algorithm generators?



I mean people, like Rob Yau, Jabari, Brest etc.

We rarely ever include pre-AUF or pre-rotation.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 18, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I mean people, like Rob Yau, Jabari, Brest etc.
> 
> We rarely ever include pre-AUF or pre-rotation.



Do they include an image which would suggest the orientation?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 18, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Do they include an image which would suggest the orientation?



No, we usually just list algs.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 18, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> No, we usually just list algs.



Then there's no reason to assume a certain orientation is the correct one.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 18, 2015)

Randomno said:


> If they're missing a rotation they very obviously don't.



No, the algorithm will solve the case from a particular orientation. Just because the orientation from which to apply the alg isn't the same as pictured doesn't mean the alg doesn't solve the case.

Am I the only one who performs algs backwards to set up to the cases they solve before trying the algs themselves?


----------



## Berd (Apr 18, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> No, the algorithm will solve the case from a particular orientation. Just because the orientation from which to apply the alg isn't the same as pictured doesn't mean the alg doesn't solve the case.
> 
> Am I the only one who performs algs backwards to set up to the cases they solve before trying the algs themselves?


That's a good idea!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 18, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> No, the algorithm will solve the case from a particular orientation. Just because the orientation from which to apply the alg isn't the same as pictured doesn't mean the alg doesn't solve the case.
> 
> Am I the only one who performs algs backwards to set up to the cases they solve before trying the algs themselves?



Everytime...


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2015)

It's really not that difficult to determine the angle of execution. If someone gives a list of algs they won't include images, angles or aufs if they aren't necessary or convenient - they're just a technicality anyway.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 19, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Why did they get through in the first place?



Just to answer in regards to rotations before the algorithms on the site. 

1. Algorithms didn't have rotations on all them at first when I joined the site; some did and some didn't. So I chose to make the site uniform. Since doing the inverse algorithm to get the angle of execution can get annoying after a while if you are trying lots of algorithms, especially when you make mistakes, I chose to keep rotations. Having rotations just makes messing around with the algorithms easier.

2. Sorry that all case groups do not have rotations applied to their algorithms yet. 
(i.e. ELL, COLL, a few PLL maybe more) are some I still have to fix. I am in school and have zero time to do any work with the site; barely any to even cube. 
However, I will be fixing ALL the algorithms on the site after I am done school and leaving in my new city; will be adding more case groups as well.

3. In the mean time, I am checking submitted algorithms and approving correct ones after I confirm them by hand. If an error is made, I just fix the algorithm and resubmit it myself. I deny algorithms that I can't fix, that do not have rotations to show angle of execution, and that have AUFs.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 21, 2015)

Note: Please double check your algorithms by hand before submitting them for approval.

Elkanah the E-awesome cuber - Please be more careful when submitting.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Apr 21, 2015)

I verify my algorithms by plugging them into the VisualCube image generator. If the algorithm is correct, it will show me the appropriate case. 

http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

I think a cool feature is the ability to change the view for certain alg sets to arrows instead of an actual cube. For example, ZBLL. Sometimes ( all the time ) it's hard for me to understand the diagrams and which pieces are actually being switched, and I think it would be very cool to have a button or something that changes the view to arrows showing which pieces are moved where.


----------



## TDM (May 18, 2015)

cashis said:


> I think a cool feature is the ability to change the view for certain alg sets to arrows instead of an actual cube. For example, ZBLL. Sometimes ( all the time ) it's hard for me to understand the diagrams and which pieces are actually being switched, and I think it would be very cool to have a button or something that changes the view to arrows showing which pieces are moved where.


Which pieces are being switched is not important. It's like G perms. Don't you find the arrow diagrams really confusing for them? 99% of the time it's _much_ easier to look for sticker patterns than piece cycles/swaps. Unless you're doing ZBLD.


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Which pieces are being switched is not important. It's like G perms. Don't you find the arrow diagrams really confusing for them? 99% of the time it's _much_ easier to look for sticker patterns than piece cycles/swaps. Unless you're doing ZBLD.



I think it's easier for arrows, idk.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 18, 2015)

cashis said:


> I think it's easier for arrows, idk.



In Kindergarten, do you learn about patterns by "OPERATIONS REQUIRED TO SEPARATE THE SHAPES BACK INTO UNIQUE GROUPS"

or by "NOTICING THAT SHAPES REPEAT SQUARE-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-TRIANGLE" ?

There's a reason for that.


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> In Kindergarten, do you learn about patterns by "OPERATIONS REQUIRED TO SEPARATE THE SHAPES BACK INTO UNIQUE GROUPS"
> 
> or by "NOTICING THAT SHAPES REPEAT SQUARE-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-TRIANGLE" ?
> 
> There's a reason for that.



I'm colorblind, colors are hard. especially with patterns. I recognize PLLs by OPERATIONS REQUIRED TO SEPARATE THE SHAPES BACK INTO UNIQUE GROUPS, not by NOTICING THAT SHAPES REPEAT SQUARE-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-TRIANGLE. Sorry I'm not the usual.


----------



## TDM (May 18, 2015)

cashis said:


> I'm colorblind, colors are hard. especially with patterns.


How do you recognise the cycles then?


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> How do you recognise the cycles then?



Its hard to describe, I guess. Its pretty absract but its more of mentally matching which pieces goes with which


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 7, 2016)

*ADDED:* VLS 

UF, UB, UL and stuff like that refers to the misoriented edge incase that wasn't obvious.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 20, 2016)

*FIXED:* COLL T

Images now share orientation with ZBLL T. 
All algorithms have correct rotation to image for execution to help people newer with algorithms more easily navigate through and test.


----------



## Saransh Grover (Mar 21, 2016)

I believe COLL U also has the same problem.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 21, 2016)

Saransh Grover said:


> I believe COLL U also has the same problem.



Indeed. I am getting to it slowly. 
Going to a comp next week and have only been back to solving for a few weeks now after several months hiatus. Trying to practice to not be garbage. 
After that, I will fix the rest of COLL, ELL, and I think a few PLL.

I appreciate you pointing it out though. =D Don't hesitate to post errors you find on the site in this thread. I will gladly fix them.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 9, 2016)

Any chance of adding BLD comms?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 15, 2016)

*Fixed:* COLL in Full. 
all images should match algs and all algs should have rotation to show execution position in regards to the image displayed for the case. 



mark49152 said:


> Any chance of adding BLD comms?



Look into this currently. Wanting to for a while just didn't have a good idea on how to organize. Was thinking about using DeeDubb's doc as a guide for setup on the site.


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice work. I'm just starting to learn COLL so it's great timing!

You might like to look at the rotation for H cases in CMLL.

All of the other sets (COLL, ZBLL, CLL, EG) have the H on its side.


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 7, 2016)

In the process of learning zbll...
the problem: some algs have y rotations, but most have no y rotations when there is needed one, would be at least cool, if new algorithms get checked on rotations.
To implement the rotations in the existing algorithms would be some tedious work, but i could help there, if thats appreciated..


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 8, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> In the process of learning zbll...
> the problem: some algs have y rotations, but most have no y rotations when there is needed one, would be at least cool, if new algorithms get checked on rotations.
> To implement the rotations in the existing algorithms would be some tedious work, but i could help there, if thats appreciated..



If you find algs missing the rotation at the beginning or even with mistakes, you can PM me and I will fix them. There should be next to none with that issue.

I personally hand check all algs before accepting them, however, there are two others and soon to be a third that will have the ability to approve pending algs. I hope that doesn't increase the amount of algs being added incorrectly.

I believe PLL is the only place that you should still find this problem. The reason is to save the rank on the upvoted algs until the site is updated.


----------



## y235 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lazy Einstein said:


> If you find algs missing the rotation at the beginning or even with mistakes, you can PM me and I will fix them. There should be next to none with that issue.
> 
> I personally hand check all algs before accepting them, however, there are two others and soon to be a third that will have the ability to approve pending algs. I hope that doesn't increase the chance of improperly added algs making it onto the site but it may.
> 
> I believe PLL is that only place you should still find this problem still. That is only to save the rank on the upvoted algs until the site is updated.



Just a thought I had yesterday - how about automatically checking the algorithms? For example if each case contains not just an image but also a description of the cube and so a code can just check all added algorithms.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2016)

Just like to give a shout out to TDM. Your long term and regular additions to algdb.net is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 17, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 17, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> RIP


I was about to be a contrarian, but I tried to go there and it was gone.
... Where'd it go? Did it really just expire? Anyone know if it's coming back?

It had a thing for a while saying it would be updated soon, but this doesn't look like down-time, it looks like it's no longer hosted...


----------



## CubingGenius (Dec 18, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> I was about to be a contrarian, but I tried to go there and it was gone.
> ... Where'd it go? Did it really just expire? Anyone know if it's coming back?
> 
> It had a thing for a while saying it would be updated soon, but this doesn't look like down-time, it looks like it's no longer hosted...



It works for me right now.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2016)

OLLCP 29 "Right swap"
OLLCP 29 "Left swap"
These are the same case


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2017)

StachuK1992 said:


> Absolutely.
> Next month, you will see a complete overhaul of the system. This will be one of the additions to the software.


Is this still happening? It's been 25 months...


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 10, 2017)

TDM said:


> Is this still happening? It's been 25 months...


I'm sure it will be soon. The site even has a message which totally hasn't been there for as long as I can remember.


AlgDB.net said:


> *Hey!* A brand-new AlgDb.NET is coming soon to an internet near you! Don't worry if things seem like a bit of a mess right now!


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 10, 2017)

This case has an algorithm that doesn't solve OLL:

y' R U2 R' U' R U' R'


----------



## pglewis (Jan 10, 2017)

CubingGenius said:


> This case has an algorithm that doesn't solve OLL:
> 
> y' R U2 R' U' R U' R'



Yeah, looks like a typo on the rotation direction. Putting it into alg.cubing.net without the rotation shows that should be y, not y' I think. [Edit: making it a duplicate of the first alg]


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 15, 2017)

I submitted some algorithms over a week ago and they are still pending approval. Is this normal?


----------



## sqAree (Jan 15, 2017)

CubingGenius said:


> I submitted some algorithms over a week ago and they are still pending approval. Is this normal?



I think no one looks at them. I submitted some months ago (maybe it was even more than a year) and nothing ever happened.


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 15, 2017)

sqAree said:


> I think no one looks at them. I submitted some months ago (maybe it was even more than a year) and nothing ever happened.



That's frustrating... anyway, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry about the no progress. Life has been happening with the main people in the background(Not me). 
Personally, my account just loads indefinitely when I attempt to approve/disprove algs or change things on the site. Due to this, I have just stopped monitoring the site for a few months now.
Many additions and updates were well on their way to being completed in fall 2016 but I have not heard much since. So sit tight as I am sure something will be released soon enough, but as it stands, I am out of the loop now so I can no longer answer any questions.
I am just glad I got ZBLL, OLLCP, OH, VLS, and EG out when I had the chance.
I may return to do more work in the future but if not I am glad to have done some work and hope you all benefitted from it.


----------



## rmblr (Jul 13, 2017)

Is the site no longer maintained?


----------



## casi (Jul 1, 2018)

How should I print from the website?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 4, 2018)

whens there going to be a 4x4 folder?  love the website btw


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Aug 4, 2018)

I really hope they change back the COLL and ZBLL naming system back to normal, I'd much rather have T, L and Pi rather than B,C,D,E
Also I thought there were names like A/C and stuff for ZBLL but all I see are numbers


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 4, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> I really hope they change back the COLL and ZBLL naming system back to normal, I'd much rather have T, L and Pi rather than B,C,D,E
> Also I thought there were names like A/C and stuff for ZBLL but all I see are numbers


The COLL names are mostly the same as the standard-ish labels used for CMLL as published by Gilles Roux, with the exception of diag-H (H4 on AlgDb, H6 on the Roux website). The ZBLLs _are_ named by the usual names for the OCLL case followed by a numerical identifier, and this has been the case for as long as I remember.

-

On another note, is alg submission broken? The preview images don't update and the submit button is always grey; submitting the alg without a vote selected throws up a message that the alg has been submitted, but submitting it with a vote just outright fails. I've submitted a few algs in the past few weeks and none of them have been accepted yet.


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2018)

Ask Jabari. Maybe, he's on vacations.

I hope He'll rename the COLL.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 4, 2018)

It would also be really nice if the zblls were separated into their COLLs by a little dash.
Or, even better, if they had their COLLs in little spoiler tags that could be opened.

Like this


Spoiler: example 1



ZBLL 1
ZBLL 2
ZBLL 3
ZBLL 4
ZBLL 5
ZBLL 6
ZBLL 7
ZBLL 8
ZBLL 9
ZBLL 10
ZBLL 11
ZBLL 12
-
ZBLL 13
ZBLL 14
ZBLL 15
ZBLL 16
ZBLL 17
ZBLL 18
ZBLL 19
ZBLL 20
ZBLL 21
ZBLL 22
ZBLL 23
ZBLL 24
-
ZBLL 25
ZBLL 26
ZBLL 27
ZBLL 28
ZBLL 29
...





Spoiler: example 2






Spoiler: COLL 1



ZBLL 1
ZBLL 2
ZBLL 3
ZBLL 4
ZBLL 5
ZBLL 6
ZBLL 7
ZBLL 8
ZBLL 9
ZBLL 10
ZBLL 11
ZBLL 12





Spoiler: COLL 2



ZBLL 13
ZBLL 14
ZBLL 15
ZBLL 16
ZBLL 17
ZBLL 18
ZBLL 19
ZBLL 20
ZBLL 21
ZBLL 22
ZBLL 23
ZBLL 24





Spoiler: COLL 3



ZBLL 25
...
ZBLL 36





Spoiler: COLL 4



ZBLL 37
...
ZBLL 48





Spoiler: COLL 5



ZBLL 49
...
ZBLL 60





Spoiler: COLL 6



ZBLL 61
...
ZBLL 72


----------



## FJT97 (Sep 8, 2018)

idea: put links to the cases which lead to mirrors and inverses.


----------



## kubnintadni (Mar 27, 2019)

Is there a version log anywhere?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Bumping this thread, in the "My Algs" page, before an alg it will say (undefined). How do I stop this?


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Bumping this thread, in the "My Algs" page, before an alg it will say (undefined). How do I stop this?
> 
> View attachment 11416


IIRC there's a dropdown menu where you can select whether you use an alg for 2H/OH/big cubes/feet (lol feet) and that is supposed to be reflected on your "my algs" page.

(I can't log in to check because I don't remember my password and I can't be bothered to reset it now. Anyhow, AlgDb pretty much became abandonware shortly after becoming an official Cubicle project. You're not going to see bug fixes or site improvements.)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Bumping this thread, in the "My Algs" page, before an alg it will say (undefined). How do I stop this?
> 
> View attachment 11416


 ProStar's finally learning full PLL !


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> ProStar's finally learning full PLL !



I started learning CLL when I was using CFCE, so I actually wasn't putting off learning algs. I just never started learning a new alg set when I switched back.I know 5/42 CLLs; all the H and one Pi. I learned a second Pi but forgot it


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I learned a second Pi but forgot it


I can't tell you how many algs I have learned and just forgotten because I did not have enough effort to get them in muscle memory... I could probably not count how many on my hands and my toes


----------

